# building footprint



## pontios (May 25, 2012)

Έχουμε νομίζω το *περίγραμμα του κτιρίου* για αυτό , αλλά η απορία μου είναι μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το αντίστοιχο (στο άκουσμα τουλάχιστον) "*αποτύπωμα του κτιρίου*" ; δηλαδή το *αποτύπωμα* (= footprint) ισχύει εδώ (for the outline of the building) η είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένο με το περιβάλλον ( μόνο) ;

(wiki) ..
A building footprint is the outline of the total area of a lot or site that is surrounded by the exterior walls of a building or portion of a building, exclusive of courtyards. In the absence of surrounding exterior walls, the building footprint shall be the area under the horizontal projection of the roof.


----------



## pontios (May 25, 2012)

Just to clarify something above, I should have referred to the area within the outline (εντός του περιγράμματος) here as the footprint, so I'm not really talking about the outline here in fact, i.e. το περίγραμμα του κτιρίου is not in fact the footprint.

So an equivalent term to " building footprint" would be appreciated.


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2012)

Εκτός από την κάτοψη (floor plan) που αναφέρεται σ' αυτό καθαυτό το κτήριο, υπάρχει το _διάγραμμα κάλυψης _http://www.mechpedia.gr/wiki/Διάγραμμα_κάλυψης. Δεν ξέρω αν... σε καλύπτει η απάντηση ή αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο :s


----------



## Elsa (May 25, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν το κατάλαβα καλά, αλλά νομίζω πως εννοεί την _ορθή προβολή_ των εξωτερικών τοίχων ή των ορίων των εξωστών ή ακόμα και της στέγης στο έδαφος (ακόμα κι αν δεν αντιστοιχούν σε εξωτερικούς τοίχους του ισογείου, όπως π.χ. σε περίπτωση πιλοτής). Διαβάζοντας την ερμηνεία του όρου, δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε κάτι επακριβώς αντίστοιχο, γιατί για παράδειγμα, στην _*κάλυψη*_, κατά ΓΟΚ (παλιό και νέο), δεν προσμετράται η ορθή προβολή της στέγης και των ανοικτών εξωστών. 
_*Αποτύπωμα*_ κτιρίου, με αυτή την έννοια, δεν υπάρχει στον ελληνικό κανονισμό. 
Μήπως _περιτύπωμα_, _ίχνος_, _περίγραμμα_; :huh:

Γενικά, υπάρχει μια ασάφεια στη νομοθεσία, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το κείμενό σου είναι επίσημο ή νομικό για να σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό.
Παραθέτω κάποια σχετικά σημεία του νέου ΓΟΚ, μήπως σε βοηθήσουν, αν και αμφιβάλλω, είναι τόσο κακογραμμένος (και αυτός :curse:) ο νόμος που μπορεί να μπερδευτείς χειρότερα...

_*Άρθρο 2-Ορισμοί*
§34. Κάλυψη του οικοπέδου είναι η επιφάνεια που ορίζεται πάνω σε οριζόντιο επίπεδο από τις προβολές όλων 
των περιγραμμάτων των κτιρίων του οικοπέδου, εξαιρουμένων των χώρων που ορίζονται στο άρθρο 12.
§61. Περίγραμμα κτιρίου αποτελεί η προβολή επί του εδάφους όλων των χώρων του που προσμετρώνται στην κάλυψη.
*Άρθρο 12*
§3. Στον υπολογισμό της επιτρεπόμενης κάλυψης του οικοπέδου: προσμετράται η επιφάνεια που ορίζεται από τις προβολές των περιγραμμάτων όλων των κτιρίων, όπως αυτά ορίζονται από τους κλειστούς και τους στεγασμένους χώρους των κτιρίων όπως αναφέρεται στην παράγραφο 5β του άρθρου 11 και από τους ανοικτούς ημιυπαίθριους χώρους, πάνω σε οριζόντιο επίπεδο.
§4. Στον υπολογισμό της επιτρεπόμενης κάλυψης του οικοπέδου δεν προσμετρώνται οι επιφάνειες των ορθών προβολών σε οριζόντιο επίπεδο: 
α. Τμημάτων του ακάλυπτου χώρου που εισέχουν στο κτίριο, ανεξάρτητα από το πλάτος και το βάθος τους, ακόμη και εάν περιλαμβάνουν φέρον στοιχείο.
β. Ανοιχτών εξωστών.
γ. Χώρων και κατασκευών που αναφέρονται στις περιπτώσεις ζ΄, ιγ΄, ιθ΄, κ΄, κα΄, κβ΄, κε΄, κστ΄, κη΄, της παραγράφου 6 του άρθρου 11.
δ. Χώρων και κατασκευών όπως ορίζονται στα άρθρα 16 και 17 με τις ελάχιστες διαστάσεις που προβλέπονται σε αυτά.
ε. Αίθριων και οποιασδήποτε μορφής διαμπερών ανοιγμάτων του κτιρίου, κάθετων ή οριζόντιων ή και με τεθλασμένες ή καμπύλες διαδρομές, ανεξαιρέτως διαστάσεων και εφόσον η στάθμη τους αρχίζει από το τελικά διαμορφωμένο έδαφος.
στ. Το 50% της επιφάνειας των υπόσκαφων κτιρίων ή τμήματος κτιρίων για χρήση κατοικίας και το 20% για άλλες χρήσεις. Σε περίπτωση κατασκευής υπόσκαφου κτιρίου το ποσοστό κάλυψης δύναται να αυξάνεται, χωρίς όμως να υπερβαίνει το 70%.
ζ. Η επιφάνεια της στοάς όταν κατασκευάζεται χωρίς υποστυλώματα και χωρίς την κατασκευή ορόφου πάνω από την επιφάνεια αυτή
*Άρθρο 5. *
Στο σ.δ. προσμετρώνται:
α. Οι επιφάνειες των στεγασμένων και κλειστών από όλες τις πλευρές χώρων του κτιρίου.
β. Οι επιφάνειες των μη θερμαινόμενων στεγασμένων χώρων που διαθέτουν τουλάχιστον μία ανοιχτή πλευρά προς οποιονδήποτε ανοιχτό χώρο του οικοπέδου ή του κτιρίου και το μήκος του ανοίγματος είναι μικρότερο του 35% του συνολικού μήκους του περιγράμματος του χώρου αυτού.
_


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εκτός από την κάτοψη (floor plan) που αναφέρεται σ' αυτό καθαυτό το κτήριο, υπάρχει το _διάγραμμα κάλυψης _http://www.mechpedia.gr/wiki/Διάγραμμα_κάλυψης. Δεν ξέρω αν... σε καλύπτει η απάντηση ή αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο :s


Άνοψη, κάτοψη και δε συμμαζεύεται (μήπως βοηθήσει :))


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2012)

Δομημένη επιφάνεια ή εμβαδόν δομημένης επιφάνειας;


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2012)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά από την _κάλυψη_, αλλά και ο αγγλικός όρος έχει διαφορετικές ερμηνείες, λένε.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2012)

Στο βαθμό που το building footprint φέρνει κάποιες νέες έννοιες, μήπως θα έπρεπε να το μεταφέρουμε όπως είναι, *κτιριακό αποτύπωμα*;

Και τι είναι το _κτιριακό αποτύπωμα_ εδώ; Το σύνολο της κάλυψης από κτίρια;

Μετά τον ΓΟΚ, το υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος σχεδιάζει να προωθήσει και αλλαγές στην εκτός σχεδίου δόμηση. Μεταξύ των προτάσεων που υπάρχουν είναι να επιτρέπονται υπόσκαφοι χώροι στα κτίρια - ειδικά για τις ευαίσθητες οικολογικά περιοχές. Αυτό σημαίνει μείωση του κτιριακού αποτυπώματος, αλλά και αύξηση των δομήσιμων χώρων.
http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4673858


----------



## pontios (May 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στο βαθμό που το building footprint φέρνει κάποιες νέες έννοιες, μήπως θα έπρεπε να το μεταφέρουμε όπως είναι, *κτιριακό αποτύπωμα*;
> 
> Και τι είναι το _κτιριακό αποτύπωμα_ εδώ; Το σύνολο της κάλυψης από κτίρια;
> 
> ...



Ζητώ συγνώμη που δεν μπόρεσα να απαντήσω νωρίτερα, και σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθειά σας.
Ίσως αυτοί οι νέοι κανονισμοί κατασκευής (μετά τον ΓΟΚ) αποσκοπούν στην ελαχιστοποίηση των επιπτώσεων τόσο σε περιβαλλοντικό άλλα και σε αισθητικό επίπεδο, δηλαδή το κτιριακό αποτύπωμα, στο οποίο αναφέρεις nickel, μπορεί να ισοδυναμεί (όπως πιθανολογείς) με το building footprint ;

Πάντως η *εδαφική κάλυψη του κτιρίου * η κάτι το παρόμοιο, νομίζω μπορεί να μας φέρει έστω και περιφραστικά στην έννοια (και γλιτώνουμε έτσι από τη σύγχυση με την λέξη αποτύπωμα, που βρίσκετε ίσως αγκυροβολημένη στο "περιβάλλον") ;


----------



## pontios (May 26, 2012)

> Πάντως η *εδαφική κάλυψη του κτιρίου * η κάτι το παρόμοιο, νομίζω μπορεί να μας φέρει έστω και περιφραστικά στην έννοια (και γλιτώνουμε έτσι από τη σύγχυση με την λέξη αποτύπωμα, που βρίσκετε ίσως αγκυροβολημένη στο "περιβάλλον") ;



Just adding to my previous post, sorry !
Ίσως (περιφραστικά) και : * κάλυψη του κτιρίου* η *κτιριακή κάλυψη/του οικοπέδου* ;


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2012)

Για τον όρο «κάλυψη του οικοπέδου» (ή, συνηθέστερα, ποσοστό κάλυψης) έχω την αίσθηση ότι φέρει ένα επακριβώς καθορισμένο σημασιακό φορτίο και μάλλον θα μπλέξουμε άγρια αν μπούμε στο συγκεκριμένο χωράφι-οικόπεδο. Αλλά θα μας τα πει αναλυτικά η Έλσα. :)


----------



## Elsa (May 26, 2012)

Η _κάλυψη_, όπως σωστά έγραψε ο Ζαζ, είναι κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο κατά ΓΟΚ, και καλό είναι να το αποφύγεις, εκτός αν εννοείς ακριβώς αυτό. Το _περίγραμμα_, πάλι συνδέεται με την κάλυψη, κατά ΓΟΚ πάντα.
Το _αποτύπωμα_, εγώ το συσχετίζω πλέον αυτόματα με τα ενεργειακά και θα το απέφευγα. 

Αν το κείμενό σου σηκώνει να είσαι περιγραφικός, μπορείς να βάλεις όποια από τις λέξεις που προαναφέρθηκαν σου αρέσει, με την προϋπόθεση να περιγράψεις πλήρως και σαφώς τι περιλαμβάνεις εσύ σε αυτό τον όρο. Το ερώτημα είναι αν ξέρεις τι θέλεις να περιλάβεις. 
Δηλαδή, για παράδειγμα: το περίγραμμα του κτιρίου, που περιλαμβάνει την χτισμένη επιφάνεια στο επίπεδο του τελικά διαμορφωμένου εδάφους (ισογείου).


----------



## pontios (May 27, 2012)

Duly noted Elsa and thank you. :)


----------

